

Lack of carrier availability hurts Microsoft Windows phone in Canada - gdharries
http://subvert.ca/Blog/windows-canada

======
SlipperySlope
Microsoft is poison to carriers because Microsoft owns Skype which takes away
revenue and profits that carriers would otherwise gain. Plus Microsoft treats
carriers the same way it treats computer manufacturers - it dictates. Carriers
have other phones to offer so dictation does not work.

